# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  C`fare eshte frika

## Mirron

Do te deshiroja qe te dija me teper mendime prej jush reth ``frikes``nga kush frikesohemi dhe pse frikesohemi shpesh here,a jemi te afte te mposhtim kete brenda vetes sone?A nuk eshte kjo nje lufte qe behet brenda secilit prej nesh ne jeten tone te perditshme,ku secili eshte e perjeton?A ka ilac frika?

----------


## ChloeS

Varet se per ca frike e ke fjalen sepse ka shume lloje frikash si psh.
Kur ecen naten dhe fiksohesh sikur po te ndjek njeri nga mrapa ose kur ke lene noi dite shkollen dhe ke hik me te dashurin dhe ke frike se mos ta marin vesht te shpise. Po frika kalon dhe ne depresjon nervore si psh. Kur nje vajze perdhunohet ne mes te nates nga disa cuna, ajo do ket frike me dal ne rruge vetem dhe kjo mund te kthehet ne nje gjendje psikollogjike shume te rende. Kshu qe sqarohu pak me shume per temen.
Miqesisht Enika.
Hajd shnet e te mira.

----------


## huggos

Une me shume frike kam nga vetja.... se mos me mashtron !!!


miqesisht,
huggos

___________
*Frika eshte fillimi i njohjes...*

----------


## ChloeS

O huggos boje si Enveri lal. ************************************
Nigjo lalin tat.lol

Miqesisht Enika.

----------


## Letersia 76

Frika eshte thjesht nje instikt ,qe do te thote pasiguria ne vetvete!
shendet...

----------


## MISTRECE22

cfare eshte frika?
ajo qe mban njeriun gjalle....

----------


## ChloeS

Po jo mo lal se me pas frike per cdo gjo, ka me t'pushu zemra noi dite.
tung...

----------


## Letersia 76

Frika eshte ai lepuri qe kemi ne bark...pra frika ka te beje me instiktet e njeriut duke filluar me te gjithe shqisat...
po te kesh frike s'do fuqi.......po frika eshte nje mister qe asnjeri nuk mund ta mposhte lehte ,me kalimin e kohes iken vete ,me moshen....
ama grate vdesin fare........nga frika .....(sa te filloj e te erret pak te behet nate......

----------


## MISTRECE22

po kur frika kthehet ne paranoja, si i behet hallit?????

----------


## ChloeS

Atehere eshte me e veshtire per ta mposhtu sepse kthehet me e fuqishme se rradhen e pare.

----------


## Letersia 76

Mos u mposhteni nga vullneti i juaj,sepse njeriu eshte qenia e frikes qe e shoqeron vazhdimisht....

----------


## Mina

Frika eshte ndjesia para nje eksperience te panjohur!

----------


## eva luna

Nuk e njoh c`ka po me ndodh,eshte frike nga ajo qe s`njoh.Nje grua ne moshe s`ka frike te martohet perseri si nje cupke qe i drejtohet altarit,veten time akoma se njoh,eshte frike,kur frika te kete kaluar s`do me mbetet shume per te jetuar.

----------


## Mirron

Enika
gjithecka qe keni permendur jane te verteta,a mund te themi se frika eshte dicka  qe te sjell dobi,p.sh ne rast se nuk do te beja nje veprim te keq dhe kjo per shkak sepse kisha ``frike``a nuk do me shtynte ndergjegja per pasojat e atij veprimi?e dime ate shprehjen  ``frika ruan vreshtin``e megjithate shume here nuk i llogarisim pasojat,tamam si  e permend dhe miku une  frika eshte si nje  lepur qe kemi ne bark,problemi eshte si mund ta nxjerrim ate ``lepur``apo jo?ndoshta frika mund te me sherbej si je arme mrojtje p.sh ne rast se jam me makine dhe fanari eshte i kuq dhe jo jeshil,me duhet te ndaloj makinen perndryshe pasojat dihen....

----------


## The Hobbit

Per te perkufizuar friken, per çdokend eshte teper e lehte, mbasi secili prej nesh kemi edhe ato eksperiencat tona personale.

Frika tek ne luan rolin e saj pozitiv, ose negativ.
Psh. frika me e madhe e njeriut e cila e mban ate "te lidhur" eshte vdekja. Gjithçka me pas rrotullehen rreth saj. Dmth, frika e semundjes, frika se mos na ndodhe diçka ne rruge etj etj...
Por frika ka dhe anen pozitive te saj, psh ai rasti i fanarit qe permende ti Mirron, ose frika qe te mos bejme diçka te keqe sepse do denohemi( fjala vjen)... Pra frika eshte sa e domosdoshme dhe aq me teper e tmerrshme.

Por pyetja ime eshte se si ne mund te çlirohemi perj frikes....???
Kjo ndoshta i,a vlen te dikutohet...
Me repekt the Hobbit!

----------


## ChloeS

Mirro dhe ti Hobbit....Une jam dakort me ju...
O Hobbit po te them dicka qe me ka bere shume pershtypje ne ore te Historise dhe po e lidh me ate qe the pak me pare qe :vampiri: do njeri ka frike nga vdekja.
Profesori im po fliste per nje vend te Amerikes se Jugut icili ishte shume shume i varfer. Nje fmi i vogel po kalonte rrugen dhe nje makine qe gati duke e shtypur.Femija nuk levizi dhe hapi duart dhe ishte gati te vdiste. Ishte gati te jepte jeten e tij sepse ishte e kote te jetonte me perderisa do shkonte ne shtepi dhe nuk do gjente buke per te ngrene. Dhe kjo ishte dita e tij e 3 pa buke....

Kshu qe jo c'do njeri ka frike nga vdekja. 
Miqesisht Enika.

----------


## Lule Portokalli

Njeriu ka frike, nga cdo gje qe mendon se do ta beje te vuaje. Pra nga cdo gje qe mund ti shkaktoje atij dhimbje fizike ose shpirterore. Cdo gje qe do e  beje te ndihet keq.

Frika eshte reagimi i njeriut ndaj gjerave qe nuk i pelqejne dhe qe deshiron ti mbaje larg trupit dhe shpirtit te tij.

Frika nga vdekja eshte frika nga e panjohura dhe permbledh ne vetvete te dyja ato qe une kam permendur me siper.

Pra njeriu kur vdes ka friken e vuajtes fizike, sepse mendon qe do ndjehet keq ne ate moment si dhe te vuajtjes shpirterore, sepse do shkeputet nga nje bote ne te cilen ai ka njerez qe i do.

----------


## ChloeS

shpirt i fshehur....nuk e di nqs e ke lexu ket teme qe nga fillimi deri tani po ne nuk po flisnim per friken e vdekjes...dhe kete lloj frike une e mora parasysh sepse desha te shpjegoja qe jo cdo njeri ka frike nga vdekja.
Me rrespekt Enika

----------


## Lule Portokalli

Pa dyshim qe e kam lexuar qe nga fillimi dhe jo vetem njehere. 

Ti Enika e lexove qe nga fillimi ate qe kam postuar une?

Paragrafi i pare ben fjale per friken ne pergjithesi  (sigurisht, sipas kuptimin tim). Paragrafi me poshte ben fjale per friken nga vdekja dhe kete e kisha per postimin tend.

Me respekt.....

----------


## ChloeS

Ok te kerkoj falje nqs te ofendova. :buzeqeshje: 
Me rrespekt Enika.

----------

